# Angeln an den Maasplassen in Roermond



## Freggel (13. Juli 2018)

Hallo Liebe Community,  

ich möchte gerne morgen in Roermond in der Nähe vom Campingplatz an den Maasplassen angeln, ein Kumpel von mir hat dort einen Campingplatz gemietet und wir dachten wir kombinieren das  einfach. 
Die Idee mit dem Angeln kam ganz spontan. xD
Leider habe ich 0 Erfahrung mit dem Angeln in Holland, wollte das googlen aber komme immer nur auf eine niederländische Seite wovon ich nur ganz wenig verstehe. Ich weiß man kann in Holland ohne Fischerschein angeln, man braucht nur einen Vispas. 
Wo bekomme ich so einen her? 
Ich möchte gerne auf Raubfisch gehen, also Hecht, Zander und Barsche. Wie sieht das dort aus mit der Mitnahme?
Kennt jemand gute Spots dort in der Nähe? Ich weiß das man unter der Brücke gut angeln kann. Da stellt sich mir noch eine Frage. Kann man in der Nähe ein kleines Boot mieten, wie sind die Preise und braucht man einen Bootsführerschein dafür, Paddelboot würde mir auch reichen xD
Letzte Frage wäre was brauche ich um schöne Hechte, Zander etc. zu fangen? Bei Sonnenschein machen sich schwarze Gummifische ganz gut habe ich gehört. Könnte mir jemand paar Tips geben?  Welche Vorrichtung etc.

Hoffe Ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen,

Liebe Grüße Freggel


----------



## trawar (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln an den Maasplassen in Roermond*

Man man man da fällt mir nichts zu ein.
Geh bitte wo anders trollen.


----------



## Freggel (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln an den Maasplassen in Roermond*

Was seid ihr denn für faggods. Habe normal gefragt . Ekelt ihr jeden so weg?


----------



## jkc (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln an den Maasplassen in Roermond*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Hi, also wenn du morgen nicht schwarz angelst wirst du wohl gar nicht angeln!!! Ich wüßte nicht wo du bis morgen noch einen Schein herzaubern möchtest. Fällt dir ja auch früh ein :vik:




|rolleyes 



Mal abgesehen davon, dass man den Schein morgen wahrscheinlich in jedem holländischen Angelladen kaufen kann, gibt es diesen auch online. In beiden fällen gibt es einen vorläufigen Schein, womit sofort geangelt werden kann. (Beim Onlinekauf per Überweisung verzögert sich das um par Tage meine ich gelesen zu haben.)


Grüße JK


----------



## trawar (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln an den Maasplassen in Roermond*



Freggel schrieb:


> Was seid ihr denn für faggods. Habe normal gefragt . Ekelt ihr jeden so weg?



Freggel das sind Lebewesen was du da fangen möchtest und es scheint so als ob du dir da Erfahrungtechnich noch so einiges aneignen must, mit so einer Kurzschlussspontanreaktion auf die Tiere los zugehen finde ich nicht so toll. Fische sind kein spielzeug und wollen auch vernünftig behandelt werden und da habe ich bedenken.
Das hört sich für mich nicht so an als ob du dauerhaft Angel gehen möchtest, das wäre dann was anderes aber mal so eben spontan könnten wir ja mal machen und schauen was passiert ohne sich darüber gedanken zu machen finde ich unverantwortlich. 
Sorry meine sichtweise.


----------



## rhinefisher (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln an den Maasplassen in Roermond*



Freggel schrieb:


> Was seid ihr denn für faggods. Habe normal gefragt . Ekelt ihr jeden so weg?




Da hast Du wohl einfach nur Pech gehabt - wenigstens hat dir der jkc eine vernünftige Antwort gegeben..#6.
Manchmal möchte man vor lauter Fremdschämen im Boden versinken...#d.
Das angeln vom Ufer ist an den Plassen deutlich unergiebiger als vom Boot - wo Du jedoch ein solches herbekommst, kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen.
Viel Erfolg!#h


----------



## Gast (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln an den Maasplassen in Roermond*

Ich finde es immer wieder klasse wenn man sich 1 Tag zuvor über Regeln und Gesetze in NL informieren möchte.
Wer sich ernsthaft mit dem Thema Angeln in NL befasst nimmt sich da ein paar Tage mehr Zeit.
Ich finde es verständlich das man ansonsten als Troll bezeichnet wird.
Zumal es mehr als genug Infos auch in deutscher Sprache gibt, man hätte sich halt nur ein wenig mehr bemühen müssen.


----------



## rhinefisher (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln an den Maasplassen in Roermond*

Es ist doch OK wenn man etwas Spontanität besitzt.
Und wo könnte man sich besser informieren als hier....:vik:


----------



## Freggel (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln an den Maasplassen in Roermond*

Sorry ich wollte nicht beleidigend sein aber es hat mich verletzt wenn man so eine Antwort reingedrückt bekommt. Ich weiß das Fische lebewesen sind. Aber seien wir doch mal ehrlich wir reden hier übers angeln. Wenn ei  Fisch einen Haken im Maul hat tut das dem dicher auch verdammt weh und das ist meines Erachtens auch eine quälerei eines Lebewesens . Dann doch lieber den schnellen tot als ihn voll blutend wieder ins wasser zu lassen. Die schlucken ja auch manchmal tiefer... Ja es ist eine spontane Idee gewesen und ja ich hätte micj früher informieren können... trotzdem versuche ich jetzt das beste draus zu machen!  Achja habe mich gestern noch wegen dem gesetzen und verordnungen in holland informiert. Passt soweit alles und weiß worauf ich achten muss. Wo könnte man es denn mal probieren? Unter der großen brücke in roermond die Richtung hatenboer geht? Mit jig gummifisch?  LG


----------



## Wilhelm (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln an den Maasplassen in Roermond*

Freggel, bitte nicht entschuldigen, es gibt leider immer ein paar " Besserangler " gerade hier im " Hollandportal" .

Ich hatte mal ein Boot beim Harry von Ass. Sind viele nette Leute dort im Hafen, vielleicht nimmt dich / euch mal einer mit zu einer Angeltour.

Zu deiner Frage, ja die Stelle geht.


----------



## Freggel (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln an den Maasplassen in Roermond*

Ok super danke für die Info  . Ja mal schauen. Erstmal vom Ufer probieren


----------



## Marcoallround (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln an den Maasplassen in Roermond*

Hey 
Falls du ein auto hast fahr unbedingt mal zum wasserkraftwerk in roermond unterhalb auf der seite wo osen liegt da läufst du am besten zum kraftwerk hin dann läufst du am ufer entlang. ( könnte ziemlich viel gestrüpp haben je nach wasserstand) nach 200 metern bist du am ende des ufers und da hats ne Kehrströmung mit einem "einlauf" von nem kleinen seitenarm. Am besten schaust du dir das auf google maps mal an. In der Kehrströmung hats ne kante die von 0.5 auf 5 Meter runter geht. Da hats Hecht,Barsch und Zander. 
Lass von dir hören wenn was ging.
Grüsse Marco


----------



## Freggel (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln an den Maasplassen in Roermond*

Hey Marcoallround,

danke für den Tip, schreibe dir mal ne PN  scheinst dich echt gut auszukennen  . Danke für die Hilfe! LG Freggel


----------



## skeezix (17. August 2018)

*AW: Angeln an den Maasplassen in Roermond*

Bin seit diesem Jahr das erste mal in der Gegend unterwegs. Bisher läuft es eher zäh, was aber wohl auch an der hohen Wassertemperatur liegt. Ich denke mal in den nächsten Wochen wird es wieder einfacher, einen Fisch ans Band zu bekommen. Gibt dort ja viele interessante Spots.


----------



## Nizzyx (17. August 2018)

*AW: Angeln an den Maasplassen in Roermond*

War in den letzten Wochen, wo es um die 30°+ war nicht mehr am Wasser.

Bin am Samstag wieder das erste mal gewesen und wurde nicht enttäuscht. Barsch lief super, einen Rapfen gabs auch


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. August 2018)

*AW: Angeln an den Maasplassen in Roermond*



Freggel schrieb:


> Was seid ihr denn für faggods. Habe normal gefragt . Ekelt ihr jeden so weg?




Musste dich dran gewöhnen hier im Forum, gibts ne Menge von


----------



## skeezix (18. August 2018)

*AW: Angeln an den Maasplassen in Roermond*



Nizzyx schrieb:


> War in den letzten Wochen, wo es um die 30°+ war nicht mehr am Wasser.
> 
> Bin am Samstag wieder das erste mal gewesen und wurde nicht enttäuscht. Barsch lief super, einen Rapfen gabs auch



OK, das macht schonmal Mut. Barsch und Rapfen hatte ich diese Woche auch, aber in Kleinformat. Ich denke ich werde mir die guten Spots erst erarbeiten müssen. War bisher ~8 Mal drüben.


----------



## DirkulesMG (19. August 2018)

*AW: Angeln an den Maasplassen in Roermond*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Musste dich dran gewöhnen hier im Forum, gibts ne Menge von



Wirklich toller Beitrag!
Hauptsache mehr Beiträge...#q


----------



## skeezix (22. August 2018)

*AW: Angeln an den Maasplassen in Roermond*

Morgen werde ich nach Feierabend ein paar neue Spots ansteuern. Mal schauen, was das gibt.


----------

